# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  làm sao gỡ bỏ proxy trên firefox

## vanthinh1088

em cài thử proxy vào firefox nhưng ko có hiêu quả gì. dòng chữ màu đỏ ở dưới góc phải màn hình wj disable thể hiện cho proxy. em click vào thì hiện sang màu xanh như thế này wj enable .nhưng nếu chuyển sang màu xanh thì em ko vào được bất cứ trang web nào. bây giờ có cách nào gỡ bỏ nó ra khỏi firefox ko? mấy pác kinh nghiệm chỉ dùm em. em cám ơn mấy pác vô vàng.

----------


## vanthi1991

bạn gỡ bỏ: bạn vào preferences - > tab advanced -> netwok -> settings rồi chọn no proxy.

----------


## tungover

nó là 1 add-on trên firefox thì phải. từ firefox bạn vào *tool->add-on-> qua tab extensions -> chọn cái wj* rồi bấm unistall để gỡ hoặc disable để vô hiệu hóa nó.

----------


## Boom

cả hai cách của haimanh và malivo đều được cả .quạn trọng bạn phải xem proxy đó còn sống hay ko ?
bạn định lướt web nặc danh hay sao mà cần đến proxy .nên sử dụng các chương trình đổi proxy tự động hay hơn là tự đổi cho ff

----------


## tctexpress

kaka thanks a lot 3 pro nha.em hay vào trag mediafire để down phim nhưng vào giờ giới nghiêm thì ip vietnam thân yêu của chúng ta ko vào được nên e set up thử cái proxy như trog truyền thuyết đồn đãi với mục đích vượt tường lửa rồi đăng nhập với ip củ nước khác vậy vậy đó.hihi, và kết quả là thất bại thì hậu quả e phải gánh. chắc kỹ năng it e còn yếu quá nên vậy. 1 lần nữa kaka thanks các pro nha.

----------


## truongson

ngày xưa media mới chặn ip của vn thôi .nay ko chặn nữa rồi .cho bạn trang này nhé vựot tưởng lửa rất hiệu quả 

www.search.mao2.com vào đó rồi điền tên web nào muốn vào cũng được .kể cả fpt có chặn cả modem cũng vẫn ok .

----------

